# How do you remove stubborn decals?



## Hinta

I have a silver decal the dealer put on our camper that I want to remove. When you attempt to peel it, it breaks off in little pieces and is VERY difficult to remove. I have used Goo gone but to no avail. Help!


----------



## PhilnJill

heat it with a hair dryer and then it should peel right off.


----------



## JoeS

Try nail polish remover or goo be gone works well also


----------



## PhilnJill

DONT use nail polish remover that stuff will take the paint with it.


----------



## antigua

Those can be a pain. I agree heating it will help to soften the adhesive and will help. Also you can use rubbing alcohol to get rid of the glue. A lot of elbow grease will be needed to get rid of it though.


----------



## skyegirl

*Wd 40*

WD 40 has always done a great job taking decals off for me. Let it sit a bit for hard to remove.


----------



## artmart

skyegirl, have you used this on decal on the actual surface of an RV? WD-40 is petroleum based and leaves a residue. I have used WD-40 on other surfaces but not RV "skins". Just curious.

I know of plenty of owners who have removed their decals safely and with a lot of work, but I don't recall how.


----------



## JoeS

I still say the nail polish remover works the best, you just have to hit it with water after you remove the decal. This way the alcohol based product does not continue to work. Another product that works great is GooGone : here is a link Home - Goo Gone. My wife had some gum that was stuck by a kid at her school. We bought some at Wally World and bam the gum came right off.


----------



## skyegirl

*oops*

I've used WD on my car and camper without a problem. Haven't used it on RV skins


----------



## Shadow

Heating it up with a hairdryer or an industrial heat gun should make it come off easy. When its loose, try peeling it off or scraping it off with a credit card to avoid scratching the surface. Use Red Devil/Zippo lighter fluid to remove the adhesive. If that doesn't work, use carburetor cleaner.


----------



## clarkgriswold

skyegirl said:


> WD 40 has always done a great job taking decals off for me. Let it sit a bit for hard to remove.


 
I totally agree! WD40 was my best friend when I removed the decals off our 35' MH a couple of years ago. :10001:


----------

